# Nan lights?



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

not plant related..

but anyone know any info on these Nan lights? suppose to bring out colours on arowanas? anyone know how this works? still very new at all this stuff. Do you have to have certain aros to have this light become effective? does it bring out colours in other fish? any info would be great. =]

thanks!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

nan light is a submersible flourescent fixture brand that stock ships with a pink hue flourescent tube (normally from Taiwan flourescent company - TFC) that really enchances the look of reds in fish (and plants).

The term NAN light has incorrectly become synonymous with pink fluorescent lighting, when trying to look into it, terms like TFC are often used to explain what it is, which is also not accurate, just another brand name...

For plant growing there are a variety of bulbs that can cast a pink hue as well. With multiple bulb fixtures, you can toss 1 pink tube in the mix with a daylight (or non pink 6700k) and you wont need to worry about seeing the pink


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Ohhh I see.. Cool... Thanks alot! Know anyplace to get locally? So I can check them out?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

A fellow in Toronto (Eric, EEYY on this forum) brought some into Canada. I have a couple for personal use. They are a nice addition to any Asian aro tank (especially reds). I use them whenever I want to spice the look up a bit.


----------

